# Software caused connection abort



## Hanfi (6. Januar 2004)

Moin moin,
ich werde ständig (immer wenn ich was schreibe) disconnectet.
Ich bekommen dann jedesmal diese Fehlermeldung: 



> [10053] Software caused connection abort



Weiß einer was das ist, bzw was ich dagegen machen kann
Thx


----------



## weedo (6. Januar 2004)

Ich befürchte du hast folendes Problem.

Du benutz eine Mirc Version, die unter 6.12 ist. Dort ist ein Bug drin, der es ermöglicht, das IRC über DCC zu crashen (auszuschalten).
Im Klartext heist das, dass du DCC in Form von a b c d e f g h i ... usw bekommst.

Dies kannst du verhindern indem du /ignore -wd * eingibst. (den Stern nicht vergessen)

Ich hoffe du meintest das. Ansonsten ignoriere diesen Eintrag.


----------



## vipey (6. Januar 2004)

Der DCC Exploit lässt mIRC crashen, d.h. es beendet sich.
Gehst du über einen Bouncer, Proxy o.ä. in's IRC ?


----------



## hmmmmm (24. Januar 2004)

*re*

Das ist aber meines Wissens nicht der DCC Crash, ich denke eher das es die 24h Trennung ist oder so in der Art etwas, da der Dcc Crash den Puffer des Irc overfloodet, dass zu einer Reaktion von Windows führt  und das Programm geschlossen werden muss.

Das heißt, wenn du keinen Schutz dagegen hast Könntest du die Fehlermeldung nicht mal sehen. Nur die Fehlermeldung von Windows:  "Mirc muss Beendet werden..."

MFG Hmmm


----------



## MasterJM (25. Januar 2004)

Richtig, stimmt schon. Dann kommt nur mirc.exe verursachte Fehler.

[10053] Software caused connection abort
Das ist etwas anderes.
Wenn du über einen Bouncer ins irc gehst, würde ich den mal
restarten / rehashen.

Oft haben auch Leute, die Router benutzen das Problem,
irgendwie kommt mirc dann nicht so gut mit der Autodisconzurecht
(die solltest du tief in die Nacht legen 5-6 Uhr oder so, daß sie
dir gar nicht begegnet)

Sieht man zwar oft die Message
http://www.quakenet.org/faq/faq.php?c=176&f=191&l=2
Aber z.B. nicht mal da ist sie aufgeführt, weil man das leider
nicht genau einschränken kann.
Auch die Auslastung des OS hat was damit zu tun.
(emule oder so laufen? )

Aber auch nichts Neues hier im Board:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials142348.html


----------

